# Trek Remedy 8 - Bike Review



## snomad (Feb 11, 2012)

Umm, those aren't Bontrager wheels, they are DT Swiss. So your line about "for $3,150, you can pick up a 2012 Trek Remedy 8 exactly like ours" is misleading.


----------



## tankseed (Feb 13, 2012)

GOOD,YES


----------



## Josh3 (Feb 13, 2012)

I must say that a picture of the actual Remedy tested would be more pertinent than the Remedy's shown here. Great bike, non the less.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

The 2012 Remedy 8 that I test rode had SLX disc brakes, that's what it shows on the spec sheet too. What's up with the Elixers?


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rear Shock looks like it has Kashima


----------



## mac2 (Mar 2, 2012)

none of the 2012 remedy 8s in the shop i work at has the talas. the 2011 model does though. they upgraded the fork to a 32 RL DRCV for '12.


----------



## ozzydakar (May 19, 2012)

hi guys just got my hands on the trek 8 , dose any one know if you can upgrade the shocks so there fly by wire , so you can adjust the shocks on the go , many thanks.


----------



## redlands_climber (May 29, 2012)

My fuel 8 is off the hook love the rebound suspension (fox)....handles well ,descending yet the wash out front end is a reality....


----------



## Rick_G1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just picked up the Remedy 8, there is a popping sound from each rim on every revolution. The dealer said they've had some problems with the rims. Anybody else had this? For $3k, there should be no cracking noises.


----------



## Dave5 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just bought the remedy 8 from the trek store. Off the showroom floor I also heard the popping coming from rear wheel. Trek store pulled off rim and used punch to secure rattling joining pin in rim. Also 2 rides in, the rear drcv shock began leaking oil from pro pedal, and shock stansion. Was told it would be until mid July before Fox could make warranty repair. Was given loaner shock off of demo bike from salesfloor.....BUMMER, for 3000.00 this stuff should'nt happen.


----------



## bikestrikeski (Oct 4, 2010)

I own a 2011 Remedy 8. I've had nothing but good rides on it so far (as far as my lungs allow, anyway). I read the poor reviews on the stock Bonty tires, so I switched them out to tubeless WeirWolf 2.3 tires on my first ride. Once you ride tubeless you never go back. No washouts... laid it down once due to me navigating a rock garden poorly.


----------



## justin_t (Mar 22, 2013)

shut up snomad nobody asked you!


----------



## balam1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I ride the mothertruck out mine it just begs to be ridden its definitely made me a more confident and composed rider. I love the way it feels compact when airing very flickable but super trenched in low fast berms the DRCV FOX suspension setup is an incredible feature that just way ahead of anything else in the market at this level. Trek has spent a lot of time on the Remedy ride and it shows in this model as well as the rest of the line up they have evolved from this totally killer machine, get a ride on one - its behaves like a hardtail on the up's and a DH rig on the down's and in a Park with the travel pumped up it just ripps - truly amazing ride in every condition. Bad point ok the Bontrager Tires are not suited to everyone, so what skid the hell outta them down the shops : ), or put them on your sister bike (unless she's Rachel Atherton or chuck them in the bin and get some thing that suits, as for me well I've even had Maxxis Swamp Thing spikes to super fast rolling Crossmarks its all good ....


----------

